# Old Hand Drills = " Brace n Bits for sale



## Esteban29304

I have an assortment of vintage " brace & bits " that I am going to sell. Can make a deal on everything, or individually. These are great around cabins, farms, & homes. No electricity needed & can really drill some nice large holes .
I will sell one brace & two drill bits , in the sizes you want , for one price of $10, plus actual shipping costs . I have about 75 drill bits @ $1-$2, each.
Yes, I do take PayPal.


----------



## Esteban29304

Postage costs will be about $8 - $12. , anywhere in U.S.


----------



## romysbaskets

My son would like the third one on the bottom in the center, looks lighter brown and 3/8 and 7/16 if you have those sizes or what you have close to it.

How about that old scraper on the left? Do you have other items just pm me the details.

My zip is 98206, please pm me my total and I will paypal you.

My son just loves old tools....yes, there is an advantage to manual tools for sure.


----------



## Esteban29304

romysbaskets said:


> My son would like the third one on the bottom in the center, looks lighter brown and 3/8 and 7/16 if you have those sizes or what you have close to it.
> 
> How about that old scraper on the left? Do you have other items just pm me the details.
> 
> My zip is 98206, please pm me my total and I will paypal you.
> 
> My son just loves old tools....yes, there is an advantage to manual tools for sure.


 I just sent you a PM. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Esteban29304

I still have some of the drills left. Thanks to the ones who have bought one.


----------



## Esteban29304

Thanks, Bobbie, for your purchase. I still have several brace n bits, left.


----------



## Esteban29304

Thanks to all those who have bought tools from me !! I still have a few of these old tools left if anyone is interested !


----------



## romysbaskets

The hand drills are much bigger than I thought, my son is going to love the tools I received from you! Thank you!


----------



## Esteban29304

romysbaskets said:


> The hand drills are much bigger than I thought, my son is going to love the tools I received from you! Thank you!


Thank you,,, for thanking ME !!


----------



## Esteban29304

A few more pix.
Some of these items may be sold, so let me know what you may be interested in . the back saw is 24" .


----------



## oregon_prepper

Do they all have the same style ~older brace & bit" 2 jaw chuck, or do any have the more recent "three jaw, ~jacobs chuck~?"

Or other style versus the above two? I own one original Two Jaw chuck, for te square shanked bits (also called a diamond bit?) I have converted it over to a 1/4'' Hex Head adapter, and use it a lot, but I would love to own a Non-Two jaw chuck, that accepts regular bits.....

thanks,


----------



## Esteban29304

oregon_prepper said:


> Do they all have the same style ~older brace & bit" 2 jaw chuck, or do any have the more recent "three jaw, ~jacobs chuck~?"
> 
> Or other style versus the above two? I own one original Two Jaw chuck, for te square shanked bits (also called a diamond bit?) I have converted it over to a 1/4'' Hex Head adapter, and use it a lot, but I would love to own a Non-Two jaw chuck, that accepts regular bits.....
> 
> thanks,


All that I have left have 2 jaws. I have MANY bits for those that' I will sell cheaply. if you need any.


----------



## Esteban29304

I only have 3 of these drills left if anyone may be interested. I do have a LOT of bits, if you need any.


----------



## Cabin Fever

How much for the screw driver with the teardrop-shaped wood handle?


----------



## Esteban29304

That screwdriver is 14" long, & would be $3 plus actual shipping costs.


----------



## gwithrow

I would be interested in a big brace and big bit to drill holes in tree stumps...to encourage the rotting away of the heart of the stump....please let me know what you have left...thanks you can PM me if you like


----------



## winemaker

Price on the longer plane and back saw?


----------



## Esteban29304

winemaker said:


> Price on the longer plane and back saw?


The planes have been sold. The 24" back saw is $10 + shipping costs. Coping saw [ no blades] is $3.


----------



## winemaker

Thanks, I really wanted the plane.


----------



## Esteban29304

All pms & e mails have been answered & orders shipped. . I will try to post a picture of what is left in a new thread, soon. THANKS !


----------

